# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  سؤال عن نوبات الهلع للدكتور عادل حفظه الله

## aalmahroog

الدكتور الفاضل عادل حفظه الله
منذ خمس سنوات وخلال فترة خطوبتي تعرضت لحالة شخصت من قبل الأطباء بأنها نوبات هلع وانتظمت في أخذ الأدوية النفسية من وقتها وإلى الآن ولا أنكر بأن هناك تحسن ولكن وصل إلى حد الثبات ولم أستطع التحسن أكثر أو الإستغناء عن الأدوية علما بأني أستمريت على دواء وحيد ، ولا أخفيك مدى إنزعاجي من التعلق بهذا الدواء وأرغب فعلا من التخلص منه ولكن خوفي الشديد من الإنتكاسة هو سبب تمسكي به. وسؤالي هو هل يمكن أن تستمر حالة نوبات الهلع لمدة خمس سنوات دون شفاء تام على الرغم من الإنتظام على الدواء لأنني وبصراحة بدأت أشك في صحة تشخيص الحالة على الرغم من مراجعتي لثلاثة إستشاريين وكلهم قالوا بنفس التشخيص. ولم يطلب مني برنامج سلوكي معرفي منهم جميعا.
آسف للإطالة وأرجو الرد ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## د.عادل

> الدكتور الفاضل عادل حفظه الله
> منذ خمس سنوات وخلال فترة خطوبتي تعرضت لحالة شخصت من قبل الأطباء بأنها نوبات هلع وانتظمت في أخذ الأدوية النفسية من وقتها وإلى الآن ولا أنكر بأن هناك تحسن ولكن وصل إلى حد الثبات ولم أستطع التحسن أكثر أو الإستغناء عن الأدوية علما بأني أستمريت على دواء وحيد ، ولا أخفيك مدى إنزعاجي من التعلق بهذا الدواء وأرغب فعلا من التخلص منه ولكن خوفي الشديد من الإنتكاسة هو سبب تمسكي به. وسؤالي هو هل يمكن أن تستمر حالة نوبات الهلع لمدة خمس سنوات دون شفاء تام على الرغم من الإنتظام على الدواء لأنني وبصراحة بدأت أشك في صحة تشخيص الحالة على الرغم من مراجعتي لثلاثة إستشاريين وكلهم قالوا بنفس التشخيص. ولم يطلب مني برنامج سلوكي معرفي منهم جميعا.
> آسف للإطالة وأرجو الرد ولك جزيل الشكر


اتمنى الثقة بالطبيب الإستشاري المعالج والثبات على طبيب واحد فقط.



> هل يمكن أن تستمر حالة نوبات الهلع لمدة خمس سنوات دون شفاء تام على الرغم من الإنتظام على الدواء


نعم ، وخاصة ان الحالة عضوية وقد تكون ناتجة عن خلل في كمياء المخ، ولا اريد ان ازيد من حالة الخوف والهلع التي لديكي، ولكني اريد فقط الإيضاح لحثك على المصابرة وتقوية العزيمة.
وحالتك لا تتطلب برنامج سلوكي لان المرض عضوي وليس مكتسب.
اتمنى لكي الشفاء العاجل ان شاء الله.

----------


## aalmahroog

أخي الدكتور عادل 
أولا أنا رجل وليس فتاه ... وعمري 41 سنة وحاصل على الدكتوراه في التخطيط الإستراتيجي من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وسؤالي هو كيف لي أن أعرف إذا كانت نوابات الهلع التي أعاني منها هي بسبب إختلال في كيمياء الجسم أي عضوية وليست خلاف ذلك وهل هناك تحاليل لإظهار ذلك وما هي توصياتك لي حيث أنني أشعر عند تأخر الدواء بشعور كهرباء بمنطقة الوجه ويزول بعد أخذ الدواء بحوالي نصف ساعة علما بأن الدواء الذي أتناوله هو efexor xr 75

----------


## aalmahroog

هل من علاج فعال لنوبات الهلع

----------

